# Canadian Stogie trades



## uwhoo (Sep 8, 2006)

AAAAAA all,

I am interested in getting some trading going in Canada. I have started to make some trades with gorillas in the US but if you are from Canada you know receiving anything taxable in the mail is like asking a movie star to stay married for over a year.

So if you have a Canadian mailing address and want to trade with other Canadians please leave a post and I will organize a program. I hope this is OK to do on this site. I still have not found all the rules but from what I can see it is all good.

So make a post and then we will start doing some trades.

:gn :gn :gn :gn :gn


----------



## RockyP (Aug 31, 2006)

i am not in canada but i would be willing to make a trade.


----------



## uwhoo (Sep 8, 2006)

RockyP said:


> i am not in canada but i would be willing to make a trade.


This thread is only for people who have a Canadian address.

PM me, I am up for a trade but not to do with this thread.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

uwhoo said:


> So if you have a Canadian mailing address and want to trade with other Canadians please leave a post and I will organize a program. I hope this is OK to do on this site. I still have not found all the rules but from what I can see it is all good.
> 
> So make a post and then we will start doing some trades.
> 
> :gn :gn :gn :gn :gn


Absolutely no problem with this at all. Just keep the mailing addresses within PMs.


----------



## uwhoo (Sep 8, 2006)

Well I guess no one in Canada wants to trade???????

I will keep my eye on this topic just maybe a Canuck will drop by!


----------



## Goz (Aug 26, 2006)

I live so close. (seattle) I wish I could. Sorry.


----------



## drawfour (Aug 22, 2006)

Hey Goz. I'm in Issaquah. See ya 'round.


----------



## pepito (Apr 7, 2006)

I'd like to trade.


----------



## Gaels22 (Aug 2, 2006)

I am available for trade.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

I like Canadian bacon, *poutine*, Canadian wheat and Canadian beef, Gordon Lightfoot, northern plywood, anything with the Maple Leaf emblem (except opposite the Red Wings) and I adore Halifax. I've even had good moments in Windsor. I'm outside Canada, so this is just moral support. PDS should arrange a Maple Leaf stock avatar for you all.

As a near-to-Canada American for 30-years I always appreciated my northern neighbors but never, never so much as on 9-12-2001. Your guys were *the greatest* and we should never forget that. Three cheers for Canada gorillas and my wishes for good trades. (_Bonne chance_!)

​


----------



## uwhoo (Sep 8, 2006)

drawfour said:


> Hey Goz. I'm in Issaquah. See ya 'round.


Close but no Cigar... Thanks if you come to Vancouver, Canada send me a PM we will smoke a stogie.


----------



## uwhoo (Sep 8, 2006)

pepito said:


> I'd like to trade.


Great I will get a few more traders on the list then set it up. Your #2.

Thanks!


----------



## uwhoo (Sep 8, 2006)

Gaels22 said:


> I am available for trade.


Thanks Your #3. We will get trades going soon. If you know more Canucks get them to this thread!

:w :w :w


----------



## uwhoo (Sep 8, 2006)

Mister MaDuroo said:


> I like Canadian bacon, *poutine*, Canadian wheat and Canadian beef, Gordon Lightfoot, northern plywood, anything with the Maple Leaf emblem (except opposite the Red Wings) and I adore Halifax. I've even had good moments in Windsor. I'm outside Canada, so this is just moral support. PDS should arrange a Maple Leaf stock avatar for you all.
> 
> As a near-to-Canada American for 30-years I always appreciated my northern neighbors but never, never so much as on 9-12-2001. Your guys were *the greatest* and we should never forget that. Three cheers for Canada gorillas and my wishes for good trades. (_Bonne chance_!)
> 
> ​


Thanks for the positive words! I am lucky I am a Citizen of the 2 best countries in the world. The USA and Canada. Nothing could be better!


----------



## Habsrule29 (May 11, 2005)

I just saw this thread. I am up for a trade!

PM sent


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

uwhoo said:


> Thanks for the positive words! I am lucky I am a Citizen of the 2 best countries in the world. The USA and Canada. Nothing could be better!


There is a recent "official" suggestion that a Maple Leaf stock avatar is in CS's future.


----------



## uwhoo (Sep 8, 2006)

Mister MaDuroo said:


> There is a recent "official" suggestion that a Maple Leaf stock avatar is in CS's future.


I think that would be too cool!!!!!

Is that were the smiles are?


----------



## uwhoo (Sep 8, 2006)

Habsrule29 said:


> I just saw this thread. I am up for a trade!
> 
> PM sent


Great you are #4


----------



## uwhoo (Sep 8, 2006)

Canucks Trading List Rules:​
1.	You must have a Canadian Address to Trade from! (No exceptions)
2.	You do not need to have a minimum amount of trades to participate.
3.	I will set up the trades.
4.	Both Parties will send at the same time.
5.	5 Stogies will be the recommended amount for the trade. You can add other items to the trade.
6.	Both parties will agree on a ship date and then send on that date. 
7. PM your partner to receive address.
8. Post what day you are sending the trades.
9.	When you receive your package you will take a picture and post on this side.
10.	You can not be in more then 2 trades on this list at one time.
11.	We will then smoke the stogies and enjoy them like real Peace Loving Canadians!!!
Enjoy the trades fellow Canucks!!!!!!!


----------



## uwhoo (Sep 8, 2006)

Here is a list of who is in the trades now...

1. U-Whoo
2. Pepito
3. Gaels 22
4. Habsrule29

Please note Rules in Post #19 on this thread.


So lets Start:

Trade 1.  U-Whoo and Pepito
Trade 2. Gaels 22 to Habsrule 29

Post the dates you agree to send the trade please.
Send a PM with addresses and send on same day! Can't wait to see results!


----------



## uwhoo (Sep 8, 2006)

Ok U-Whoo and Pepito trade will take place on Wednesday October 18th.

Lets try to get more Canadian members involved here!


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

I'm up for a trade in the next round. Please put me on the list.


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 24, 2006)

I plan on sending some smokes to someone in Canada soon from a US address. What should I expect? Do's and don'ts?

Thanks


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

scrapiron said:


> I plan on sending some smokes to someone in Canada soon from a US address. What should I expect? Do's and don'ts?
> 
> Thanks


Canada Customs will let anything through (except alcohol) for a price. Here's what to do...never mention tobacco or cigars on the customs declaration. Candles, picture frame, photos, etc are good bets. 2nd key item - list the value of the contents as anything under $20. Follow these 2 steps and all will be well.


----------



## uwhoo (Sep 8, 2006)

stormin said:


> I'm up for a trade in the next round. Please put me on the list.


Great You are #1 on the next go around.

We are having problems finding Canadians to go on this thread. Please pass the word around. I would like to get a lot of Canadian trades going.:sb


----------



## uwhoo (Sep 8, 2006)

Well its been a couple of days we will give Gaels22 another day then I will cancell that trade and hook Habsrule29 with Stormin.:w :w :w


----------



## Habsrule29 (May 11, 2005)

uwhoo said:


> Well its been a couple of days we will give Gaels22 another day then I will cancell that trade and hook Habsrule29 with Stormin.:w :w :w


Gael and I got a hold of each other. We will do our trade tomorrow.


----------



## uwhoo (Sep 8, 2006)

I have send my end off Canada Poast 0079 1620 0009 9887 should be there in 2 days.


----------



## rick l (Apr 4, 2006)

I'm definitely in .


----------



## uwhoo (Sep 8, 2006)

rick l said:


> I'm definitely in .


Thats great rick 1 is #2 on the next trade list.

1 stormin
2 rick 1

We need a few more traders then I will start the next trade!

:w :w :w


----------



## Gaels22 (Aug 2, 2006)

I tracked my package.....Habsrule will be getting his package today....saw on tracking that it was being delivered


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Just got home , sign me up....


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

All the time I spend in Canada and I cant trade with yall that's cool I understand tho 
Uwhoo your package is enroute.:z


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

Ok it is time to jump in on this too. Sign me up!


----------



## Habsrule29 (May 11, 2005)

Well, I got my end of the trade today. Thanks Gaels, they are some fine looking cigars. I loved the Canadiens jersey, it was a nice touch!


----------



## uwhoo (Sep 8, 2006)

Ok now we are talking! We have w more Cigar smokin Canadians! So here is the up dated list for the next trade that will start next week.

1. stormin
2. rick 1
3. Old Sailor
4. Head Crash

This is great guys I will send out the trade pairs next week. I think it's great what Gaels did with his Jersey! Good on ya! I plan on starting the next trade by Wensday of next week.


----------



## uwhoo (Sep 8, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> All the time I spend in Canada and I cant trade with yall that's cool I understand tho
> Uwhoo your package is enroute.:z


Hay D,

You can always trade with us just not on this thread. Hope you are feeling better take care!
:mn


----------



## Gaels22 (Aug 2, 2006)

Well, seeing how i was trading with "Habsrule" I thought it appropriate to send him one of my extra Habs jerseys from Mc Donalds. I have the whole set with extras. As for the smokes...enjoy them as I do....


Cheers
Andrew


----------



## pepito (Apr 7, 2006)

That was really fast! When I asked the clerk she said BC could take up to 8 days, but I got mine in two! Thanks Uwhoo. I can honestly say I've never tried any of these ciagrs. I'm very excited.


----------



## uwhoo (Sep 8, 2006)

pepito said:


> That was really fast! When I asked the clerk she said BC could take up to 8 days, but I got mine in two! Thanks Uwhoo. I can honestly say I've never tried any of these ciagrs. I'm very excited.


Well enjoy them. The Zino is one of my favorites in the world!!!!

By the way congratulations you get my 100 post!

:z :z :z


----------



## Gaels22 (Aug 2, 2006)

I received an extremely fine package from Habsrule29. Thanks Tim I will enjoy these fine new cigars!!!

Here is a couple of pix


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)




----------



## Habsrule29 (May 11, 2005)

Are these trades still a go?


----------



## Dr_Wogz (Aug 25, 2006)

Put me down too!

Like, yeah, thanks, ok.. eh!


----------



## uwhoo (Sep 8, 2006)

Habsrule29 said:


> Are these trades still a go?


Oh ya they are I will be putting together a trade list of about 10 Canadians by the end of the week. Dont give up on us its starting to go! I will post the list next.:w :w :w


----------



## uwhoo (Sep 8, 2006)

uwhoo said:


> Ok now we are talking! We have w more Cigar smokin Canadians! So here is the up dated list for the next trade that will start next week.
> 
> 1. stormin
> 2. rick 1
> ...


Here is were we are at the next trade will be a minimum of...

1. stormin
2. rick 1
3. Old Sailor
4. Head Crash
5. Dr_Wogz
6. UWhoo

And let me know if the other 3 from before want to go again?

Please post pics of all the trades from before that would be 4 of us.

I will get the new trade going at the end of the week.

UWhoo

:z :z :z


----------



## Habsrule29 (May 11, 2005)

I am up for doing another trade!


----------



## Millow (Dec 30, 2005)

I'm up for a trade.


----------



## uwhoo (Sep 8, 2006)

Ok great here is a updated list. I am going to Niagara Falls for 3 days then will start the trade and let you know who is trading with who!

Updated list...

1. stormin
2. rick 1
3. Old Sailor
4. Head Crash
5. Dr_Wogz
6. UWhoo
7. Habsrule29
8. Millow

Let me know if anyone else wants in on this next Canadian trade. And anyone from the first trades that are not listed let me know if you want back on. 

We are growing!!!!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

How soon before we start, I go back on shift 2 weeks from Wed.


----------



## uwhoo (Sep 8, 2006)

I will sty to put it together in the next hour!


----------



## uwhoo (Sep 8, 2006)

Well pepito out did himself!

I got back from a business trip and everyone at my work was standing around the package!!!!

Here is what he sent...

2 CAO Brazilia
2 Padron
1 Camacho
1 CAO Cameroon
1 Jose L piedra
1 Partagas
1 Trinidad
2 Montecristo (cigarellos)

Wow he kicked my but. I will have to Bomb him soon!!!!

Thanks pepito. Canadians know how to trade.

U-Whoo :dr :w :mn


----------



## a2vr6 (Oct 28, 2006)

I am interested in the cigar trade, please put me on the list. Thanks.

Oh yeah, how do you package your cigars to avoid damage?


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

I put them in a ziplock bag, then in bubble wrap, or one of those bubble envelopes. If it's going far it all goes into a box with more bubble.


----------



## uwhoo (Sep 8, 2006)

OK here we go I will start the trade on the next post but just want to update the traders here is the list.

1. stormin
2. rick 1
3. Old Sailor
4. Head Crash
5. Dr_Wogz
6. UWhoo
7. Habsrule29
8. Millow
9. a2vr6

I will put the trades together in 5 minutes.


----------



## uwhoo (Sep 8, 2006)

*OK Here we go CANADIAN TRADE #2*

See rules on page 2 of this thread for questions. I would just add one thing. If you can put one thing in the trade that you love about Canada or your city. Do this only if you can.

Here are the trades...

stormin with rick 1
old sailor with head crash
dr_wogz with uwhoo
habsrule29 with millow
a2vr6 with uwhoo (I will do two as we have a uneven number)

If you have any questions please post them. Remember we pm our traders and the two of you send on the same day.

Please be sure to post every step of the way including pics of the trade!
:z :z 
Thanks,
UWhoo


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Cool PM sent to Headcrash.......


----------



## uwhoo (Sep 8, 2006)

uwhoo said:


> *OK Here we go CANADIAN TRADE #2*
> 
> See rules on page 2 of this thread for questions. I would just add one thing. If you can put one thing in the trade that you love about Canada or your city. Do this only if you can.
> 
> ...


I have PM and agreed with dr_wogz and a2vr6 that are trade will go out on Thursday. Watch out guys I am dropping a decent one on ya!!!!!!!

UWhoo


----------



## Habsrule29 (May 11, 2005)

Just traded PM's with Millow.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

HeadCrash and I will send our trades out on Friday....


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

Yes this gives me time to plan :w


----------



## Habsrule29 (May 11, 2005)

Millow and I will be sending our cigars out on Thursday.


----------



## a2vr6 (Oct 28, 2006)

uwhoo said:


> I have PM and agreed with dr_wogz and a2vr6 that are trade will go out on Thursday. Watch out guys I am dropping a decent one on ya!!!!!!!
> 
> UWhoo


UWhoo, I shipped the package out today since I am starting a grueling 4 day night shift (4x12.5). It was sent by Canada Post, I PM'ed you the tracking number. hope you enjoy them!


----------



## uwhoo (Sep 8, 2006)

a2vr6 said:


> UWhoo, I shipped the package out today since I am starting a grueling 4 day night shift (4x12.5). It was sent by Canada Post, I PM'ed you the tracking number. hope you enjoy them!


Great mine will go out tomorrow.


----------



## Habsrule29 (May 11, 2005)

Millow, your cigars were sent today. You should receive them tomorrow.

Tim


----------



## uwhoo (Sep 8, 2006)

Mine will have to go out on Friday sorry. Mom was in hospital all day and I did not get to post office but they are boxed and will go out tomorrow. Sorry.

UWhoo


----------



## a2vr6 (Oct 28, 2006)

uwhoo said:


> Mine will have to go out on Friday sorry. Mom was in hospital all day and I did not get to post office but they are boxed and will go out tomorrow. Sorry.
> 
> UWhoo


Hey, no worries. Mom's are always priority. Hope she is well.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Headcrash, your package went out today.
#0392456000048371 Express Post


----------



## uwhoo (Sep 8, 2006)

a2vr6 said:


> Hey, no worries. Mom's are always priority. Hope she is well.


Thanks for your understanding.

Yours just went out...
Expresspost # LT 138 348 535 CA

Enjoy!


----------



## uwhoo (Sep 8, 2006)

uwhoo said:


> Mine will have to go out on Friday sorry. Mom was in hospital all day and I did not get to post office but they are boxed and will go out tomorrow. Sorry.
> 
> UWhoo


Ok I also just sent out a package to Dr_Wogz...
Express Post # LT 138 348 521 CA

Enjoy!


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

I have to apologize.......this was the week from hell (had a server go down at work and have been working 15+ hours a day fixing stuff) and today was supposed to be a short day but got sent into another fire and just got home. (it is now 8:15pm....another 14 hour day.....soooo tired)

So I want to publicly apologize to you Old Sailor, as I did not send yours out today.......but I will be going to the post office tomorrow morning and it will be sent to you first thing.

Hope you understand.

I will post the tracking number tomorrow.


----------



## a2vr6 (Oct 28, 2006)

uwhoo said:


> Thanks for your understanding.
> 
> Yours just went out...
> Expresspost # LT 138 348 535 CA
> ...


Oh yeah, thought I sent this out but I guess I forgot. Tracking number is

0388 6530 0006 1899

hope you enjoy them asa much as I do.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

No worries there bro, get some rest.....


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

Package sent to Old Sailor (Express Post) 0592501000156453

The lady at the post office said 3 business days


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

:w :w


----------



## Habsrule29 (May 11, 2005)

I just got my end of the trade today from Millow. These are some nice looking cigars. Thanks a lot. 
Now if the weather would warm up a bit, I could actually enjoy them!


----------



## rick l (Apr 4, 2006)

Still waiting to here from stormin. rick


----------



## a2vr6 (Oct 28, 2006)

Wow, luckily I was spared by Steve (uwhoo's) bomb in the mail today. My girlfriend wasn't as lucky. They used the LARGE mailbox at our sub division and she even had *trouble * getting it out! I could not believe Steve is considered a newbie, he sent me an mouth dropping selection!!!! I will post some pics in a sec.....thanks Steve!


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

Got my end of the trade with Old Sailor. Thank you very much! Some find looking sticks here! :w :w :w


----------



## pepito (Apr 7, 2006)

Headcrash said:


> Got my end of the trade with Old Sailor. Thank you very much! Some find looking sticks here! :w :w :w


WOW! what a selection!


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

Yeah I am blown away....Very generous BOTL


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Glad you like them Alex, don't smokem all at once now... 
ps, Leaving trader feedback later tonight


----------



## a2vr6 (Oct 28, 2006)

Here is what uwhoo sent...

CAO Brazilia
Gurkha *CENTURIAN*
Cohiba (DR)
La Unica Dom Primeros x2
Pur Labranaga
La Paloma Vintag Reserve
Hamilton
A. Fuente Grand Reserva


















I can't wait to try the Gurkha but I think that it is going to wait for a special occasion. Once agian thanks Steve.


----------



## Habsrule29 (May 11, 2005)

Nice trades going on here! Lots of great sticks being exchanged!


----------



## Dr_Wogz (Aug 25, 2006)

Steve

I got my end last night! super! And thanks again!

the same stack as A2vr6.

I'm really looking forward to the Gurka & the CAO!!

I also got a talking bottle opener! A Canucks bottle opener with 'sport comentary'!

This was fun!

Thanks again for organizing it!

paul


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> Glad you like them Alex, don't smokem all at once now...
> ps, Leaving trader feedback later tonight


What you mean I should only smoke one at a time?!? :r

I already enjoyed one last night......supposed to be nice out today so we will have to see what happens :w


----------



## uwhoo (Sep 8, 2006)

a2vr6 said:


> Wow, luckily I was spared by Steve (uwhoo's) bomb in the mail today. My girlfriend wasn't as lucky. They used the LARGE mailbox at our sub division and she even had *trouble * getting it out! I could not believe Steve is considered a newbie, he sent me an mouth dropping selection!!!! I will post some pics in a sec.....thanks Steve!


Enjoy them, Sorry all I had was DR thats mostly all I smoke but they taste sooooo good! Enjoy!

UWhoo


----------



## uwhoo (Sep 8, 2006)

rick l said:


> Still waiting to here from stormin. rick


Anyone know were Stormin is?

If he does not show up in 24 hours would anyone like to jump in with rick l or else I will have to get him and get him bad!

UWhoo


----------



## uwhoo (Sep 8, 2006)

Dr_Wogz said:


> Steve
> 
> I got my end last night! super! And thanks again!
> 
> ...


Your welcome enjoy them.

I hear I have 2 packages at work today (diffrent office then were I am today) I am sure they are from you and A2vr6 I have asked my employees to step back from the packages. I will post tomarrow.

UWhoo


----------



## a2vr6 (Oct 28, 2006)

uwhoo said:


> Anyone know were Stormin is?
> 
> If he does not show up in 24 hours would anyone like to jump in with rick l or else I will have to get him and get him bad!
> 
> UWhoo


I'l ljump in if need be.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Got my trade today from HeadCrash, and I must say, it is awesome. You pulled no stops on this one, this will be savored.:al :w 

Gars:
2 AF Fuentes
Rocky Patel Vintage 1992
Don Tomas Cameroon
Montesino
Calgary Flames Micro Jersey
50 ml. Bottle of CROWN ROYAL....OH BABY:dr :dr 
Thanks Alex


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

Glad you like it.......I am sure you aren't a Flames fan but thought I would force them on you anyways! :w


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Headcrash said:


> Glad you like it.......I am sure you aren't a Flames fan but thought I would force them on you anyways! :w


My daughters boyfriend is a big sports fan, wait till he see it....hummmm:w


----------



## Habsrule29 (May 11, 2005)

Old Sailor said:


> Got my trade today from HeadCrash, and I must say, it is awesome. You pulled no stops on this one, this will be savored.:al :w
> 
> Gars:
> 2 AF Fuentes
> ...


Nice score there Sailor! ('cept maybe the Flames jersey  )
If Im not mistaken, those AF are sungrown belicosos, very good cigar!


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

Habsrule29 said:


> Nice score there Sailor! ('cept maybe the Flames jersey  )
> If Im not mistaken, those AF are sungrown belicosos, very good cigar!


Yes they are the AF Cuban Belicoso sungrown - which BTW I got one of those in trade as well :w


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

What can I say, I'm a Fuente whore...:r :r


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> What can I say, I'm a Fuente whore...:r :r


I don't blame you.....I love those sticks


----------



## Millow (Dec 30, 2005)

Recieved Habsrule's trade a few days ago as well as some other cigars, so I can't remember which ones he sent me :r But I am sure to enjoy them!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

What no pics....:r :r hey Millow, will be in L. Ont. starting next wed. for most of my shift, keep an eye out for big red & white ship down by the doamed tennis courts passed redpath.. :w


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Sorry to interrupt your thread here, but we are getting concerned about Norm (Stormin). It is not normal for him to not log on or drop out of things like he has. Do any of you have his phone number or live close by? We are trying to reach him.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Man, I hope everythings alright.


----------



## uwhoo (Sep 8, 2006)

Bigwaved said:


> Sorry to interrupt your thread here, but we are getting concerned about Norm (Stormin). It is not normal for him to not log on or drop out of things like he has. Do any of you have his phone number or live close by? We are trying to reach him.


Im sorry I dont know he has not answered my PM's. If you here from him let us know. I am worried also.

U-Whoo


----------



## uwhoo (Sep 8, 2006)

Rick l PM me your adress please I want to fill in for stormin as I dont know were he is. And I just recived a few amazing new cigars.... I mean real nice if you like cigars from the DR. I will wait for your PM.

Did you send out your end yet? if not then I will trade with you. If you already sent out your end dont worry I will just send. let me know.

UWhoo


----------



## uwhoo (Sep 8, 2006)

I just recived from dr_wogz and a2vr6 and they did great. I am going to the spa now to smoke one. My computer is down and I am on a friends computer. Will post pics tomorrow.


----------



## uwhoo (Sep 8, 2006)

OK, I am completely messed up... My computer was down for 4 days and I confused everything. I have received my two trades. But I have already incorporated one of them in my humi and I will post the pic of the other one. I am so confused! Sorry guys I should be more organized... but I'm not.

I also need Rick l adresse again and we will complete our trade.

Other them my mess up it seems you guys are doing great and the Canadian trades are going strong. I want to start a new batch of trades in about a week. I would ask you for a few items of input...

1. Please bring on more Canadians to this thread!
2. What would you like to see the trades look like. We have almost completed two trades. I need your feedback!
3. Lets just grow this puppy. Tell everyone you know!!!!!

Thanks all,
UWhoo

:z :z :z


----------



## Dr_Wogz (Aug 25, 2006)

Count me in again!

this was fun!!

Thanks Steve, for organizing it!


----------



## a2vr6 (Oct 28, 2006)

I am up for another trade!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

I'd like to but I'll be gone next week for 28 days...:hn


----------



## a2vr6 (Oct 28, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> I'd like to but I'll be gone next week for 28 days...:hn


Then lets get this going asap. :r


----------



## a2vr6 (Oct 28, 2006)

Uwhoo:

I think there some of us raring to go.....:gn :r


----------



## uwhoo (Sep 8, 2006)

Ok well Rick l and I are the only ones left I think and out trade is going out by Monday. So I can get another trade going.

Please tell me if your in or not and try to get more Canadians on board.

Right now here is who I know wants to and can trade in the next Canadian Trade...

Dr Wogz
a2vr6
UWhoo


Old Sailor if we get started quick are you in?

Let me know who else is in ASAP.

Steve


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

uwhoo said:


> Ok well Rick l and I are the only ones left I think and out trade is going out by Monday. So I can get another trade going.
> 
> Please tell me if your in or not and try to get more Canadians on board.
> 
> ...


Not this time sorry...Dave


----------



## uwhoo (Sep 8, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> Not this time sorry...Dave


OK no problem well get ya next time. Have a good vacation!

UWhoo


----------



## woobie (Mar 9, 2006)

I'll hopefully be up for some trades come spring. I've currently got 2 types of cigars in my humi and have just begun the slow restocking process. Hopefully over the next few months I'll be able to place some orders so I'll have some decent trading material.


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

Yeah I just don't have the stock right now either. I have been in 3 trades lately so I am going to enjoy the ones I got and then I will be back to trading in the New Year maybe.

Plus work is crazy right now so count me out for now.


----------



## Habsrule29 (May 11, 2005)

I wont be in for the next trade. My stock is running low and I will be doing some gifting over the xmas time. Perhaps again in the new year.


----------



## Millow (Dec 30, 2005)

I'm out as well... My stock is mainly trades that I haven't tried so I don't want to trade them, and their going to go pretty much in to hibernation due to the winter coming on.


----------



## rick l (Apr 4, 2006)

Steve, yours are in the mail. I'm up for one more trade, so count me in. Rick


----------



## uwhoo (Sep 8, 2006)

woobie said:


> I'll hopefully be up for some trades come spring. I've currently got 2 types of cigars in my humi and have just begun the slow restocking process. Hopefully over the next few months I'll be able to place some orders so I'll have some decent trading material.


Great let me know when you are ready to join the Official Canadian Trade site!

UWhoo


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Hey everyone, get in on Club Stogie 2006 Secret Santa Pass , seems I'm the only Canuk so far....comeon,


----------



## uwhoo (Sep 8, 2006)

rick l said:


> Steve, yours are in the mail. I'm up for one more trade, so count me in. Rick


Hi Rick l

Yours is in the mail Tracking # 58 168 382 570

UWhoo

:mn :mn :mn


----------



## a2vr6 (Oct 28, 2006)

Alrighty boys, who wants to start off the trade? Who wants to go for a swap?


----------



## rick l (Apr 4, 2006)

Steve got me good !!! Being new at this trading ( 1st time ) I thought Steve would be gentle with me. Was I wrong, I'm plotting my revenge as I type.
Thanks for the great smokes, I've only had the GOL and the La Unica before, this should be great.. Rick


----------



## uwhoo (Sep 8, 2006)

rick l said:


> Steve got me good !!! Being new at this trading ( 1st time ) I thought Steve would be gentle with me. Was I wrong, I'm plotting my revenge as I type.
> Thanks for the great smokes, I've only had the GOL and the La Unica before, this should be great.. Rick


I am glad you like it!!! Enjoy.

I recived your sticks yesterday and for a newbi you are very good. They look like great sticks and I thank you!

UWhoo


----------



## uwhoo (Sep 8, 2006)

uwhoo said:


> Ok well Rick l and I are the only ones left I think and out trade is going out by Monday. So I can get another trade going.
> 
> Please tell me if your in or not and try to get more Canadians on board.
> 
> ...


Please tell me if your in or not and try to get more Canadians on board.

Right now here is who I know wants to and can trade in the next Canadian Trade...

Dr Wogz
a2vr6
UWhoo

Old Sailor if we get started quick are you in?

Let me know who else is in ASAP.


----------



## rick l (Apr 4, 2006)

You can count me in, again. I think I'm going to get to like this. Rick


----------



## uwhoo (Sep 8, 2006)

rick l said:


> You can count me in, again. I think I'm going to get to like this. Rick


OK we got you in also so here is list...

Dr Wogz
a2vr6
UWhoo
Rick l

Waiting for more!

Steve


----------



## uwhoo (Sep 8, 2006)

uwhoo said:


> OK we got you in also so here is list...
> 
> Dr Wogz
> a2vr6
> ...


OK everyone we need another trader or two as if we don't we will have to trade with the same traders. That's not so bad but would love to get some more Canadians in this. So I ask Dr Wogz to find a Canadian and have him be a part of this trade. a2vr6 and rickl to do the same. lets get 7 or eight traders for this trade. I will check back with ya in a day or two.


----------



## rick l (Apr 4, 2006)

Steve, I've talked my cousin Al to join CS . He lives in Po CO and will be a trader. Rick


----------



## uwhoo (Sep 8, 2006)

rick l said:


> Steve, I've talked my cousin Al to join CS . He lives in Po CO and will be a trader. Rick


Yes he is ale and he is in!!!! Great lets get at least one more person to make it even!


----------



## Gaels22 (Aug 2, 2006)

I can go in another round


----------



## a2vr6 (Oct 28, 2006)

I couldn't get anyone from other boards to join (they are not big CS fans) but it looks like we have enough for another trade.


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

It looks like fun, boys. Some of us just don't have many NC's to trade.
Keep up the good work- I'm enjoying all the pics.


----------



## Hydrated (Aug 9, 2006)

Wow! I love fries and gravy... who can give me their Momma's secret-real-deal poutine recipe??

C'mon... I promise I won't give it to anybody else...


----------



## a2vr6 (Oct 28, 2006)

Hydrated said:


> Wow! I love fries and gravy... who can give me their Momma's secret-real-deal poutine recipe??
> 
> C'mon... I promise I won't give it to anybody else...


Us Canadians don't give out them type of National secrets...eh?


----------



## Dr_Wogz (Aug 25, 2006)

Pronounced Pou-tzin, not pou-teeeeeen

Poutine:
generousely cut, and triple fried potaters. Lightly salted
(nice big peices, 1/2" square fingures, leave teh skin on!!)

Drain Oil.

Prepare gravy, typical 'Beef' gravy, or St. Hubert 'Hot Chicken Sandwich' gravy. (lumps optional)

Place fries in bucket.

Sprinkle liberally with genuine 'Cheese curds'. ('real' cheese curds tend to 'squeeck when chewed!, and most 'other' places use cheddar or mozzarella)

Drown in gravy. The hotter the gravy, the better! Let sit, so the gravy is absorbed into the fries, the chees melts, and all becomes a congealed lump.

Chow down!!

'East End' option: place a steamed hot dog in bucket before adding fries, cheese & gravy.

http://www.montrealpoutine.com/reviews.html



artery cloggin' goodness!!


----------



## Habsrule29 (May 11, 2005)

Dr_Wogz said:


> Pronounced Pou-tzin, not pou-teeeeeen
> 
> Poutine:
> generousely cut, and triple fried potaters. Lightly salted
> ...


A few years ago I was in Montreal when a branch of my company was located there. I was treated to to real poutine. It was just as you described it with the chicken gravy and squeaky cheese curds. I could feel my arteries harden as I ate it, but it was really tasty. I would love to try it again. You cant find the real poutine anywhere around here, just the fast food knock off kind.


----------



## uwhoo (Sep 8, 2006)

Dr_Wogz said:


> Pronounced Pou-tzin, not pou-teeeeeen
> 
> Poutine:
> generousely cut, and triple fried potaters. Lightly salted
> ...


Well I live in Canada but am from LA and nothing beats the Carney's Chili Cheese Burger with Chili fries.


----------



## ale (Nov 22, 2006)

yes i am in when where and how many??


----------



## Dr_Wogz (Aug 25, 2006)

Or those mini donuts from the PnE!!

Mmm!! mini-donuts & the smash-up derby!


----------



## uwhoo (Sep 8, 2006)

Well this is who I have for the next trade.

Dr Wogz
a2vr6
UWhoo
Rick l
ale

We need one more person and I will start the trades. Please help us find one more!!!!!

:sb :sl :sb


----------



## Gaels22 (Aug 2, 2006)

what happened to my offer to go into this trade?


Cheers
Andrew


----------



## a2vr6 (Oct 28, 2006)

Just posted a review of one of the Cigars Uwhoo sent to me during our trade. Very grateful he sent me such an awesome smoke....

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=620492#post620492


----------



## uwhoo (Sep 8, 2006)

Gaels22 said:


> what happened to my offer to go into this trade?
> 
> Cheers
> Andrew


Wow I am sorry I messed up big time you are in and I will start the trade tonight. Wait for info. again sorry :hn :al :hn


----------



## uwhoo (Sep 8, 2006)

I have the following in the next trade and will post info on it soon.

Dr Wogz
a2vr6
UWhoo
Rick l
ale
Gaels22


----------



## uwhoo (Sep 8, 2006)

uwhoo said:


> I have the following in the next trade and will post info on it soon.
> 
> Dr Wogz
> a2vr6
> ...


OK here we go for Trade 3...

Gales22 with UWhoo

ale with Dr Wogz

Rick l with a2vr6

Contact your trade and agree on date.

I would love to get more pictures of all trades on the site this time... Please!!!

See rules below if you forget how this thread works.

U-Whoo :mn :mn :mn

Canucks Trading List Rules:

1. You must have a Canadian Address to Trade from! (No exceptions)
2. You do not need to have a minimum amount of trades to participate.
3. I will set up the trades.
4. Both Parties will send at the same time.
5. 5 Stogies will be the recommended amount for the trade. You can add other items to the trade.
6. Both parties will agree on a ship date and then send on that date. 
7. PM your partner to receive address.
8. Post what day you are sending the trades.
9. When you receive your package you will take a picture and post on this side.
10. You can not be in more then 2 trades on this list at one time.
11. We will then smoke the stogies and enjoy them like real Peace Loving Canadians!!!
Enjoy the trades fellow Canucks!!!!!!!
__________________


----------



## uwhoo (Sep 8, 2006)

uwhoo said:


> OK here we go for Trade 3...
> 
> Gales22 with UWhoo
> 
> ...


Has evryone picked there date to send???

We will be sending on Subnday.

Fuill us in on whats up.

UWhoo


----------



## Gaels22 (Aug 2, 2006)

uwhoo;


Package sent this morning:

xpress post

Tracking Number

0101 9100 0003 5439


Cheers

Andrew


----------



## a2vr6 (Oct 28, 2006)

Package sent to Rick l on the weekend via express post. Will post tracking number soon.


----------



## uwhoo (Sep 8, 2006)

Gaels22 said:


> uwhoo;
> 
> Package sent this morning:
> 
> ...


Package sent

#138 392 471

Sorry one day late. Should be there in 2 days.

Steve


----------



## rick l (Apr 4, 2006)

Alex , yours should be there in tomorrows mail. Tracking # 0100 1240 0012 4609 Enjoy, Rick


----------



## Gaels22 (Aug 2, 2006)

Wow I am blown away by Uwhoo's generosity. Thank you for the trade, i owe you big time!!! Merry Christmas and a very Happy New Year!!

Here is what Uwhoo sent me:

8 Cigars and 2 Mouse Pads!!!


----------



## rick l (Apr 4, 2006)

It must be Christmas, I just got my trade from a2vr6. He bombed me, good.These are photos of what he sent. He also included 1/4 lb of 65% beads. What a great guy, he is on my hit list though. I'm going south in a few weeks to buy some ammo. Thanks again, Rick


----------



## a2vr6 (Oct 28, 2006)

I got Rick's side of the trade, awesome selection of Cuban/NC smokes. Looking forward to smoking them all as there were several that I have never tried. Could'nt control myself and already smoke the Sancho. I will post a pic asap...


----------



## uwhoo (Sep 8, 2006)

Glad you liked them I only send what I love to smoke. Enjoy them the Tubo Zino is my favorite. I dont think you can buy a better smoke for flavor or construction!

I have been gone for 4 days at a funeral in states so I will check mail on Monday.

Take care, You gota love these Canadian trades. We know how to do it.

We will get another trade going at the beginning of the year lets try to get more Canadians so we can have 12 to 20 trading!

U-Whoo


----------



## a2vr6 (Oct 28, 2006)

Rick got me some great smokes (2 of which I already smoked and enjoyed). Wonderful selection, looking forward to the Bolivar. Unfortunately I lost track of what he sent due to getting 2 packages at the same time. They were quickly assimilated into the Humi...

Bolivar Corona
Sancho Panza Maduro
Punch Gran Cru (can't wait to try)
Padron Maduro (another one I have been itching)
Torano Exodus

I don't remember the final one so please remind me Rick so I can take some pics. Thanks.


----------



## uwhoo (Sep 8, 2006)

I have also received some fine looking smokes from Gales 22 but I have to send pics tonight. Thanks Gales 22 they look great! Pic to follow.


----------



## uwhoo (Sep 8, 2006)

uwhoo said:


> I have also received some fine looking smokes from Gales 22 but I have to send pics tonight. Thanks Gales 22 they look great! Pic to follow.


Gales 22 has sent me his side about a week ago. Sorry it took s long for the pics. Thanks for the trade they look grat. What s the rubusto Maduro one called? Thanks Gales 22

Has everyone recived there trade and posted pics?


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

I'm home till jan.10th, are you going to start another list before then?


----------



## uwhoo (Sep 8, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> I'm home till jan.10th, are you going to start another list before then?


Hi old Sailor,

No I dont think so as it is hard to pull off durring the holidays.

I will soot for a new Canadian trade around jan. 20th. But due to most of us having traded with eachother we really need to bring on some more Canadians.

So here is the challenge...

We need at least 16 traders for our next Canadian trade. So please go out around the world and look for Canadians to join the Canadian trade thread. Ask them to put there name foward for the next trade. Even if you know Canadians not on this site, give them the web adress and ask them to sign up!!! We want a big trade next month. I will try to bring on 4 traders myself!!! ???WHAT CAN YOU DO????


----------



## Gaels22 (Aug 2, 2006)

uwhoo said:


> Gales 22 has sent me his side about a week ago. Sorry it took s long for the pics. Thanks for the trade they look grat. What s the rubusto Maduro one called? Thanks Gales 22
> 
> Has everyone recived there trade and posted pics?


Partagas Black Bravo is the the Rubusto Maduro sorry the label fell off in my office and didn't notice till after I sealed the package

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## ale (Nov 22, 2006)

waiting for feedback from Dr Wogz. am ready to send today


----------



## ale (Nov 22, 2006)

Ok Dr.Wogz

 
package is in the mail Canada Post tracking #0656 8870 0013 5900.

Merry Xmas to you and yours from me and mine. sorry no enclosures or "gifts" but I am sure you will not be disapointed.


----------



## ale (Nov 22, 2006)

has anyone seen Dr_wogz? 

havent heard anything. hello out there


----------



## ale (Nov 22, 2006)

uwhoo said:


> Has everyone recived there trade and posted pics?


No!


----------



## Dr_Wogz (Aug 25, 2006)

Ale, Uwhoo,

I'm here!! just swamped with last minute crap here at work.

Typical sh#t here, the bosses forget that a week is lost over christmas, and we all end up in a mad rush to cram 20 work days into 10.


It also dosen't help that we have two major trade shows comming up in January & February to prepare for... (you'd figure they'd learn after 10+ years of doign teh WOC show in Vegas & the MCPX show!!)


----------



## ale (Nov 22, 2006)

its all good, just remember to relax and dont rush thru life it is way too short and can end in an instant or a lifetime, unfortunately we dont get to choose. so remember to smell the roses along the way, smoke at least one really good expensive cigar and try to do something that scares the crap out of you at least once in your lifetime.

best of the season and best wishes to all.


----------



## uwhoo (Sep 8, 2006)

Just want to wish everyone a happy holiday season. I will be going to Mexico for 2 weeks but will check in here once or twice. Please look for new Canadians over the Holidays so we can have a good trade in Jan.

Happy new Year!!!!!


U-Whoo


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

uwhoo said:


> Just want to wish everyone a happy holiday season. I will be going to Mexico for 2 weeks but will check in here once or twice. Please look for new Canadians over the Holidays so we can have a good trade in Jan.
> 
> Happy new Year!!!!!
> 
> U-Whoo


Happy Holidays to you and yours, have a great time.:tg :r


----------



## ale (Nov 22, 2006)

:dr Wow thanks Dr_Wogz the picture speaks for itself. great trade

thankyou:dr


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

I'm looking to broaden my taste buds I'm in for a trade!!! And a Happy New Year to all:w :al


----------



## ale (Nov 22, 2006)

left feedback for Dr_Wogz ,checked his package delivered hope all is well ?


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

ok i am finally logged in and registered....i want in but u will have to help me out with this as i am totally new to this


----------



## a2vr6 (Oct 28, 2006)

shaggy said:


> ok i am finally logged in and registered....i want in but u will have to help me out with this as i am totally new to this


CHeck out the first post. We should be starting up again soon. Welcome to the CS.


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

I think I will have to get in on this again too. I don't have a huge selection but I am sure I can do a little damage


----------



## uwhoo (Sep 8, 2006)

Happy New Year Fellow Canadians!​
Are you ready to get started for 2007??????

Please let me know who wants to be in the first canadian Trade of 2007. I want about 12 Canadins for this to go so please go out and find some.

Please post your intrest!!!!

U-Whoo :ss :gn :ss


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

I'm in! :ss


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

If it's still going when I get home Feb8th, I'll jump onboard.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

i'm in


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

I'm in for a trade :ss


----------



## a2vr6 (Oct 28, 2006)

I am in also.p


----------



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

yoo-hoo me too


----------



## uwhoo (Sep 8, 2006)

Hi all,

So far I have these traders in.

Headcrash
Old Sailor 
Shaggy
DragonMan
a2vr6
TheDirector
U-Whoo


We need at least 5 more traders to make this work. Please help get some more traders talk soon.

UWhoo


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

You do know I'm at work till Feb.8th, right?


----------



## Dr_Wogz (Aug 25, 2006)

Toss me in the pool too!!

I'm willign to wait for Old sailor to return..


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> You do know I'm at work till Feb.8th, right?


This is not too far away so I agree that we should wait. Plus the last thing you want to do is make OS mad.....he is liable to bomb the hell out of you...and you have all seen what he is capable of!!!

Right Old Sailor....buddy, pal....(please don't hurt me)....I am just trying to warn the others :ss


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

i am for waiting too.....gives me more time to arm myself in case of a showdown with dave


----------



## Habsrule29 (May 11, 2005)

Im in for the next trade as well. 
I was just reading up on Kasr's box pass that he organized. I think it would be pretty cool to do an all Canadian box pass. That way we dont always need even #'s.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

i liked the movie/box pass...sounded cool
but we got enough rillas here in southern ontario we dont even need to mail it just meet up and hand off


----------



## Habsrule29 (May 11, 2005)

shaggy said:


> i liked the movie/box pass...sounded cool
> but we got enough rillas here in southern ontario we dont even need to mail it just meet up and hand off


That would be cool too! Now we just need to find a place in southern ontario that will let us smoke!


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

i didnt mean we all meet up at the same time...say u in kitchener started and i was next on the list in hamilton...we would meet half way or there abouts say brantford...i would take the box and say if dragonman was next we would meet half way between hamilton and oakville and pass it....and so on
would take a little thought and effort but we would get to meet in person and have the fun of the pass


----------



## Habsrule29 (May 11, 2005)

shaggy said:


> i didnt mean we all meet up at the same time...say u in kitchener started and i was next on the list in hamilton...we would meet half way or there abouts say brantford...i would take the box and say if dragonman was next we would meet half way between hamilton and oakville and pass it....and so on
> would take a little thought and effort but we would get to meet in person and have the fun of the pass


I gotcha now! It would still be nice if when we met, we could still sit and have a cigar together. Probably the closest place to us that allows smoking is the casino in Niagara Falls, NY.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

Habsrule29 said:


> I gotcha now! It would still be nice if when we met, we could still sit and have a cigar together. Probably the closest place to us that allows smoking is the casino in Niagara Falls, NY.


i hear ya....nowhere in the province unless someone has a big enough room or garage with some sort of heat. the room i smoke in i could only fit about 2 other guys in without it getting crazy smokey


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

A box pass sounds cool too.....I am a little far from Ontario though so I wouldn't be driving it to anyone 

But I do know that there are 2 other Calgarians on the board.....I have tried to hook up with Audio1der before the smoking ban went into effect but I just couldn't find the time.

Will have to see if we can get them into the mix!


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

i am sure that we can mail if the need is there but i think it would be cool if it was possible to meet and hand the box off personally


----------



## uwhoo (Sep 8, 2006)

shaggy said:


> i am sure that we can mail if the need is there but i think it would be cool if it was possible to meet and hand the box off personally


Hay whats up you guys want to derail my thread with a in person trade :gn What about everyone else in Canada? Ok Ok I wont get too upset!!!!

If everyone wants to I can also get a Canadian box pass started on this thread.

But lets stick together :sb

Lets also go find more Canadians to this thread!

:z

UWHOO


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Hey whats up Uwhoo, not trying to thread jack but just want to let the BOTL in Canada know im trying to put together a herf in Detroit around the 17th of Feb and would like if you guys could come down and join us, I know OldSailor is coming some maybe yall can hook up there. Let me know and take care of yourselves. The Link below will take you to the thread. Thxs.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=58417


----------



## uwhoo (Sep 8, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Hey whats up Uwhoo, not trying to thread jack but just want to let the BOTL in Canada know im trying to put together a herf in Detroit around the 17th of Feb and would like if you guys could come down and join us, I know OldSailor is coming some maybe yall can hook up there. Let me know and take care of yourselves. The Link below will take you to the thread. Thxs.
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=58417


No I was talking about Shaggy with the box pass and I was only kidding anyway. Look at your thread I did post and am up for it down the road.

UWhoo


----------



## Dr_Wogz (Aug 25, 2006)

Make it Kingston, and I'll pop in too!!

Or at elast, to pick up said box!



Holly be-gurus, it's cold here today!!!


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Hey whats up Uwhoo, not trying to thread jack but just want to let the BOTL in Canada know im trying to put together a herf in Detroit around the 17th of Feb and would like if you guys could come down and join us, I know OldSailor is coming some maybe yall can hook up there. Let me know and take care of yourselves. The Link below will take you to the thread. Thxs.
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=58417


As cool as it would be to attend this HERF....I am way far away from Detroit. Would take me a 2-3 days to drive there....although it might be worth it :ss


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Ok here I go…
1st – I’m willing to wait until Old Sailor gets back.
2nd – I’m in for a box pass, but I agree with uwhoo and think we should include all Canadians. Maybe we could have two; a southern Ontario box pass and a Canadian box pass.
3rd – I think it would be great to meet. We should plan a southern Ontario herf.
4th – I think we should leave uwhoo’s Canadian Stogie Trade thread alone and start new ones for the box pass, herf …etc. I'll volunteer to do it if you want. We don’t really want to mix up or confuse this thread do we? :2 :ss


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

i am up for mass confusion...lol
ok so trade waits till dave is back
dragon gonna start a box pass
and who is goin to detroit???


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Now I think you misread my earlier post, go ahead and do the trades, I'll jump onboard for the next one when I get home. He's put alot into this trade, please keep it going as I'm sure it will still be going in 3 weeks.:2


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

my cats breath smells like cat food...

oh sorry I was really confused there for a second :r Yes I agree we should start another thread for a box pass....Drangonman offered so I agree that he organize it.

Otherwise I am going to sit here quietly and wait for it all to happen :ss


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

ok...trade on now if we get enough botl together
dragon starting a box pass????
whos goin to detroit??


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Detroit....me and the wife:al :ss


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

shaggy said:


> i am up for mass confusion...lol
> ok so trade waits till dave is back
> dragon gonna start a box pass
> and who is goin to detroit???


I'm at work now so I don't have much time...I'll start a box pass thread but which one? All Canadian or Ontario?
I'd like to go to Detroit but have to convince my wife. She hates highways!!:z



Headcrash said:


> my cats breath smells like cat food...
> 
> oh sorry I was really confused there for a second :r Yes I agree we should start another thread for a box pass....Drangonman offered so I agree that he organize it.
> 
> Otherwise I am going to sit here quietly and wait for it all to happen :ss


:r I'm always confused.... by the way what's a box pass?


----------



## Dr_Wogz (Aug 25, 2006)

Ditto,

I'm in for another trade.
I'll be looking for the 'box pass' thread..
I can join up in a S.O. Herf, assuming somehwere in TO..
I can't get to Detriot, just too far a drive to get to. And the usuals to convince the wife, what else to do, etc...


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

ok so getting back to the thread....who is in for the trade?
how many we up to?


----------



## uwhoo (Sep 8, 2006)

shaggy said:


> ok so getting back to the thread....who is in for the trade?
> how many we up to?


If you do a box pass make it Canadian for sure! You need as many members as posable.

Everyone bring a few traders to this page please.

UWhoo


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

What’s going on, are all the Canadians hibernating??? :s Maybe it’s the cold, but that makes it perfect to ship cigars, no heat to wake those pesky beetles!!! I don’t have many cigars, but I’m still willing to make a trade. Come on Canada; wake up so we can get these trades going before it starts getting too hot to ship!! Yes I know that’s still months away, I just wanted to give this Canadian Stogie trade a try and was loosing my patience. I’m sorry, I’ll go back to sleep now!! :s :s :ss


----------



## uwhoo (Sep 8, 2006)

uwhoo said:


> Hi all,
> 
> So far I have these traders in.
> 
> ...


I agree lets go out and find some more Canadians and add then to the list. We have 7 now need 4 more come on guys!!!!!!

:sb :sb :sb


----------



## Dr_Wogz (Aug 25, 2006)

Don't forget me!!


----------



## uwhoo (Sep 8, 2006)

uwhoo said:


> I agree lets go out and find some more Canadians and add then to the list. We have 7 now need 4 more come on guys!!!!!!
> 
> :sb :sb :sb


OK we now have

Headcrash
Old Sailor 
Shaggy
DragonMan
a2vr6
TheDirector
U-Whoo
Dr_Wogz

thats 8 now I mean all we need is 4 more.

UWHOO


----------



## rick l (Apr 4, 2006)

I'll come in again.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

bump


we need a few more i think


----------



## MrGudgeon (Jan 28, 2007)

This is my first post on this board, but I am definitely interested in getting in on this, so count me in!


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

welcome mrgrudgeon

be sure to make your way over to the introduction threads and tell us about urself and i am sure this thread will be up and going very soon


----------



## a2vr6 (Oct 28, 2006)

All we need is 2 more Canucks to start this up again. Come on boys and girls!


----------



## uwhoo (Sep 8, 2006)

a2vr6 said:


> All we need is 2 more Canucks to start this up again. Come on boys and girls!


Hi my wonderful Canadian friends. We now have 2 more. Here is the list...

Headcrash
Old Sailor 
Shaggy
DragonMan
a2vr6
TheDirector
U-Whoo
Dr_Wogz
MrGudgeon
Rick one (welcome back)

So all we need is 2 more and we can start. I will be out of town for 5 days. Can you guys get 2 more on board in the next 5 days and we are off.

By the way recived Canadian Box Trade today.... Far out!!!!!!!!

Talk soon.

:z :z :z


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

bump


come on if you are canadian get in on this so we can get it moving
i know there are a few more of you out there


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

BUMPITY BUMB...I'm home now


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

Sorry gentlemen but I am going to have to back out of this for now.

Unfortunately I was laid off today so I am going to have to watch the budget and I don't really have a lot of sticks right now.

Hope you all understand.

Thanks
Alex


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Headcrash said:


> Sorry gentlemen but I am going to have to back out of this for now.
> 
> Unfortunately I was laid off today so I am going to have to watch the budget and I don't really have a lot of sticks right now.
> 
> ...


Not a prob. here Alex...think positive bro...


----------



## Dr_Wogz (Aug 25, 2006)

Sucks...

We're with you, and yeah, keep it positive!


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Wow that bites!!! You still have your health just think positive Alex. I’ll keep you in my prayers!


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

Thanks guys. I will take a few days to just let it all sink in, relax a little, try to smoke a few cigars...although it is cold as hell and snowing lots.

Then next week I will get on the job hunt and it will be all good. There is a lot going on out here right now so I am sure I will be ok. I honestly wasn't terribly happy with where I was so I am looking at it as a blessing in disguise. Everything happens for a reason so it is all good.

Plus who wouldn't want to hire me :r


----------



## a2vr6 (Oct 28, 2006)

Headcrash said:


> Thanks guys. I will take a few days to just let it all sink in, relax a little, try to smoke a few cigars...although it is cold as hell and snowing lots.
> 
> Then next week I will get on the job hunt and it will be all good. There is a lot going on out here right now so I am sure I will be ok. I honestly wasn't terribly happy with where I was so I am looking at it as a blessing in disguise. Everything happens for a reason so it is all good.
> 
> Plus who wouldn't want to hire me :r


Make sure to apply for EI asap, those suckers take forever. Hopefully you won't need it but its better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

dont worry alex....u prolly already have a job by now and if not it is just around the corner and u will be begging us to let you back into the trade


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

If I do happen to get something fast I will let you guys know right away

These trades are way too much fun not to be part of.

Thanks for all the kind words guys. I greatly appreciate it


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

hmmmm....dead thread or just resting?????


----------



## a2vr6 (Oct 28, 2006)

shaggy said:


> hmmmm....dead thread or just resting?????


I hope not.


----------



## CanuckFan (Jan 26, 2007)

OK guys , I'm in. Not much experience or stock but I'll do the best I can.


----------



## MrGudgeon (Jan 28, 2007)

We have what, 10 now? Should we just do a 5 on 5 trade?


----------



## a2vr6 (Oct 28, 2006)

Looks like we have enough. Wheres the ringmaster? Uwhoo?


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Unless it goes this week, I'll be out as I've got 2 weeks left before going onshift.


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

I am back in the land of employed so sign me back up!!!

Just have to make sure I don't trade away all the fine sticks I got bombed with :rr


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Headcrash said:


> I am back in the land of employed so sign me back up!!!
> 
> Just have to make sure I don't trade away all the fine sticks I got bombed with :rr


Congratulations on the new job, that's great!!! I knew it wouldn't take you long!!   :ss

So how about we get this trading started again!!! :2


----------



## Dr_Wogz (Aug 25, 2006)

Isn't Alberta goign through a massive job surge? An unempolyment rate of -1?!

And YES, lets trade them puppies!!

(hopefully I wont loose any fingers with this one!!  )


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

ok who wants to pair them up...we have 10 ready to go

i will do it if no one else wants to


----------



## a2vr6 (Oct 28, 2006)

shaggy said:


> ok who wants to pair them up...we have 10 ready to go
> 
> i will do it if no one else wants to


Go for it Shags :ss


----------



## uwhoo (Sep 8, 2006)

a2vr6 said:


> Go for it Shags :ss


Well I am alive! Is there anyone still on this thread? Do we want to get it going again.

Sorry I have been working on my masters degree and well just so busy with that and running my three colleges!

But I'm back now the question is any one else here?

Steve


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

I'm here bro, welcome back.:tu


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

hey steve...good to see u back

we started a new thread a while back and got a round goin right now but u can have it back if you like

cheers bro

mike
:ss


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

Send the crane over Sailor Dave, the crate is ready for shipping! :tu


Doh! Wrong thread! :c 

Time for a little cut and paste.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

stormin said:


> Send the crane over Sailor Dave, the crate is ready for shipping! :tu


wrong thread norm :r


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

Glad to see you back uwhoo


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Welcome back Steve!! :tu :bl 
:ss


----------



## uwhoo (Sep 8, 2006)

DragonMan said:


> Welcome back Steve!! :tu :bl
> :ss


Thanks guys!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Good to be back. If you guys started another thread, I dont blame you. I dont need this one going now but I would like to join the one that is active. I am so busy with my companies and taking my masters I cant see straight.

It is nice when I came back and saw all your names it put a smile on my face. Sorry to be mushy.

But I did take some pride in getting the Canadian thing going!!!!! But I am one small cog in the wheel :tu

Steve


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

uwhoo said:


> Thanks guys!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Good to be back. If you guys started another thread, I dont blame you. I dont need this one going now but I would like to join the one that is active. I am so busy with my companies and taking my masters I cant see straight.
> 
> It is nice when I came back and saw all your names it put a smile on my face. Sorry to be mushy.
> 
> ...


Steve we would be honored if the father of the "Canadian Stogie Trades" would join us in the offspring of your baby!!! Here is the link:

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=67192&page=34

:tu


----------

